# Mismatched Mounted root



## Bruce Worling (Jul 1, 2021)

If I get the following response after running fdisk:
“mounted root fs resource doesn't match expectations (regexec returned 1)”
what are my options? Is there any scope for bringing the observable apparent mounted root into agreement with freeBSD’s expectations of what it believes it to be, or is this mismatch invariably addressed by reinstalling the OS?


----------



## SirDice (Jul 1, 2021)

Stop using fdisk(8), it only supports MBR and not GPT. Use gpart(8).


----------



## Bruce Worling (Jul 1, 2021)

So I am observing a phantom error/warning which is an artifact of a command that I should not use, is that right? I need not worry that there is an underlying mismatch that is going to cause me grief down the road?  Many thanks for your encouraging advice.  Gpart list does not give any such negative indications by the way.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 1, 2021)

Bruce Worling said:


> Gpart list does not give any such negative indications by the way.


Then there's nothing wrong.


----------

